# NCFAA State at Yadkin Next Month...



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

gripNrip said:


> You guys mind if a South Carolinian comes and shoots in your State Meet? There are not enough field shoots in SC so I have to scrounge off of you guys. I dont mind the road trip...


The more the merrier!!! We don't mind at all. Just don't expect any special treatment.:chortle:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

gripNrip said:


> You guys mind if a South Carolinian comes and shoots in your State Meet? There are not enough field shoots in SC so I have to scrounge off of you guys. I dont mind the road trip...


Welcome! Warning...it could be habit forming:wink:

You don't have to wait til the state shoot. Come on up Aug. 7


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treaton said:


> Welcome! Warning...it could be habit forming:wink:
> 
> You don't have to wait til the state shoot. Come on up Aug. 7


Or stick and Wheel July 30 or 31 (whichever is the Saturday)...

We'll even put together a Shoot across NC weekend if you like...

In all seriousness, you are more than welcome...come on down...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Join us*

By all means do come shoot with us. Don't wait until the state shoot, come join us before then.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*It would be hard for you to find a more "FUN BUNCH"...(miss you guys :sad.. to shoot with.....Yes it is a little drive to get up/over there, but once you are there...WOW!!!

TRUST ME.....you will never be able to say... "Welllllll.....that was a boring Field Round"!!! 

You will shoot some of the most challenging targets anywhere in the U.S.A....

Mr. Lucky and I will try to make it up for the State Shoot or possibly before as he has not shot the ""MOOOOOOOTellllll Course"" yet...*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *It would be hard for you to find a more "FUN BUNCH"...(miss you guys :sad.. to shoot with.....Yes it is a little drive to get up/over there, but once you are there...WOW!!!
> 
> TRUST ME.....you will never be able to say... "Welllllll.....that was a boring Field Round"!!!
> 
> ...



Glad y'all are planning on coming. Mr. Lucky has to experience the Moo-tel and the Biffy in the bathroom!!:cow:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *It would be hard for you to find a more "FUN BUNCH"...(miss you guys :sad.. to shoot with.....Yes it is a little drive to get up/over there, but once you are there...WOW!!!
> 
> TRUST ME.....you will never be able to say... "Welllllll.....that was a boring Field Round"!!!
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the compliment (I think:noidea

What's all the "try and make it" about.

As a little green Jedi once said..."do... there is no try"


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

*Thanks for Making me Feel Welcome...*

See you there...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Things are getting weird lately. A local Sr. Pro actually showed interest in participating in our State Outdoor. Needless to say I was a little floored by the interest but did whatever I could to encourage him. 

Things may be on the upswing around here. You never know.:dontknow:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Things are getting weird lately. A local Sr. Pro actually showed interest in participating in our State Outdoor. Needless to say I was a little floored by the interest but did whatever I could to encourage him.
> 
> Things may be on the upswing around here. You never know.:dontknow:


Get that Senior Pro on out there - we'll rekindle his Field Fire.

Just show him how excited Tim's cows are over this upcoming event.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Get that Senior Pro on out there - we'll rekindle his Field Fire.
> 
> Just show him how excited Tim's cows are over this upcoming event.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY


I'm working on it. Still getting over the initial shock.:faint:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm working on it. Still getting over the initial shock.:faint:


Well if you ever see that "not so senior" Pro that also shoots out of your club, tell him he's welcomed to pay us a visit again. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*That's cute*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Get that Senior Pro on out there - we'll rekindle his Field Fire.
> 
> Just show him how excited Tim's cows are over this upcoming event.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY


Wouldn't you just freak out if we got to the Moo-tel and find those cows just dancing away:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Well thanks for the compliment (I think:noidea
> 
> What's all the "try and make it" about.
> 
> As a little green Jedi once said..."do... there is no try"



*Just a little tougher now that Mr. Lucky and I are shooting a lot of Sporting Clays...which is where he gets his engraving business from......

of course.....you could pay him to engrave your bow....:wink:

Would you like partial....or full coverage???????????? *

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Just a little tougher now that Mr. Lucky and I are shooting a lot of Sporting Clays...which is where he gets his engraving business from......
> 
> of course.....you could pay him to engrave your bow....:wink:
> 
> ...


:blah::blah::blah: 

We expect your presence...

You've been told, now be a good girl and listen...:behindsof:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :blah::blah::blah:
> 
> We expect your presence...
> 
> You've been told, now be a good girl and listen...:behindsof:


*
There isn't a sofa large enough to protect youuuuuuu......*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> There isn't a sofa large enough to protect youuuuuuu......*
> 
> .


I'm sure he has a trick or two up his sleeve as I'd bet that location is not foreign to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm sure he has a trick or two up his sleeve as I'd bet that location is not foreign to him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:ninja: master of stealth...

Looks like Tim has a new surprise for everybody who makes it to the state shoot...going to hopefully get to give it a whirl tonight...

I'll be looking for good places to hide:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :ninja: master of stealth...
> 
> Looks like Tim has a new surprise for everybody who makes it to the state shoot...going to hopefully get to give it a whirl tonight...
> 
> I'll be looking for good places to hide:wink:


Alright!! Looking forward to practice


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I got an opportunity to check out the surprise yesterday...

I got to shoot 2 targets that most likely will never be shot again...

Got to be the first one to sign one too

Looks like another good addition to the NC archery fun...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I got an opportunity to check out the surprise yesterday...
> 
> I got to shoot 2 targets that most likely will never be shot again...
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. :teeth: But what's the deal with the 2 that won't be shot again? Bad location?

Can't find anyone to go to S+W with me tomorrow, but unless something major happens between now and 6:30 Sat., I'll be on the way by myself again.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*New range*

Treaton has done a lot of work. The new range is looking great. As Sarge mentioned 2 targets will be moved. Many thanks to Treaton for alot of hard work on his part.

I won't see y'all Sat. at S&W. My weekend to work Will miss shooting with you Prag. Glad you are coming anyway inspite of coming alone.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Tim has certainly been very busy...

He did have a couple of targets a bit too close to one another...

The new bails are great...pull an arrow with a couple of fingers...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Treaton has done a lot of work. The new range is looking great. As Sarge mentioned 2 targets will be moved. Many thanks to Treaton for alot of hard work on his part.
> 
> I won't see y'all Sat. at S&W. My weekend to work Will miss shooting with you Prag. Glad you are coming anyway inspite of coming alone.


All my "house work" has about killed me - got to get away this Sat. BTW: carport is now a 2 car garage and just sitting back waiting on vinyl siding guy to come finish up that project. :thumbs_up


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Tim has certainly been very busy...
> 
> He did have a couple of targets a bit too close to one another...
> 
> The new bails are great...pull an arrow with a couple of fingers...


How about pulling a bunch of arrows with a couple of fingers!!!


----------

